# Disgruntled



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Grrr, I really shouldn't be ticked off at this, but I am.

I have been working my tail off all year to try and reach some personal goals. I've gotten nice goats, and sold a couple kids last spring for $300 each, I've been teaching lessons and workshops to earn money, I'm slowly starting to get some writing jobs, I'm selling my knitted animals at a nice pace, my internship application was accepted by Polyface Farms, I'm flying over there on January 17th, and now as of today, I will be staying with my Aunt and Uncle for a week in MD on Jan. 20th in which we'll be perusing MD, PA, and a couple other States.

I say all of this not to brag, but I feel like I'm _finally_ starting to see some benefits from my hard work! You know that feeling? Like things might be finally starting to pay off?

And my family informs me today that life is served to me on a silver platter. That I am a lazy bum and I haven't worked hard in my life. That for some reason, I got lucky in life, and good things are happening to me for no reason. They're jealous and they are openly admitting it.

Not only am I hurt by their stinging remarks, but I'm disgruntled! Just because I'm no longer coming in from work numb and exhausted like I was when I was working at the slaughter house, they think that I don't work hard!!! Argh! :hair: Sometimes I wish they would actually come outside and see that taking care of livestock does indeed involve work! I have shed blood, sweat, and tears this year, trying to get my life going where I wanted it to be, and now that I'm getting closer to achieving that, I have to listen to an onslaught accusations! Grrrr.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Caitlyn I am so very sorry. I don't think you should believe those words for one minute. At your age you show so much ingenuity and honestly--I believe you do work hard. You have been honest and timely with getting all the little goats to the TGS members (me included) you not only provided the goats as promised but you offered wonderful customer service via public updates and private e-mails. It is not easy to do that, especially for you to think of that at your age. Also, given the busy time of year you had all of that to accomplish. 

Anyone can tell by looking at your blog was a precious and gifted person you are. Your blog is amazing; I am in middle adulthood and I only wish I could maintain my blog such as you.

As for your clinics that is HARD to do! Hard to advertise for, plan for and acutally pull off and you did this with ease!

I could go on and on--honestly with all that you have decided in your mind "I am gonna do" then you go right out in the real world and you actually DO it--you don't just "think" about it or "talk" about it. 

I think you are a "doer" and sometimes "doers" upset the balance of those who are not go getters--ya know what I mean? :wink: 

hold steadfast to your dreams! You are almost there!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

:hug: I'm sorry, Caitlyn. I know just how much hard work is involved in caring for animals, in trying to start something like writing or selling your knitted animals, etc., and it's viewed as "play" because a) you enjoy it and b) it's not hard, physical labor as in, like you say, you aren't falling into bed absolutely exhausted every night. My grandfather thinks I'm a lazy bum too, because I only have a part time job, and on top of that it's a job at a daycare, and then I'm pretty much home for the rest of the day (doing housework, taking care of the animals, gardening in the summer, etc.) Granted, there isn't a lot to "show" for my work, but work it is, and it needs to be done by someone! Unfortunately I have no advice for you, just sympathy and hugs. Keep doing what you know you're supposed to be doing, and I'll pray that your family comes 'round.

Also, I think this might be a common "side affect" for those of us who choose to pursue the homesteading/self-sufficient lifestyle - people don't understand it, and they don't realize how much work it takes.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

If your happy doing what you're doing then let them be jealous! 
I think this is the second time I've read about you saying your family isn't very supportive of your endeavors, they may not come around (hopefully I'm wrong). I'm all for harmony in the home, but that may mean that you have to grow some tougher skin to deal with people that aren't happy with their own situations and sling insults. 
They say misery loves company... that may be the case for your situation.

Be proud of yourself for your accomplishments, and as long as you can - continue doing what makes you happy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hard when other around are jealous. Sorry that you are having to go thru that. Don't feel bad that you are doing good for yourself. Be proud that you work so hard and strive to make things happen for yourself.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Caitlyn, I am so proud of you for all that you do...your hard work building a goat herd, your creative work with your writitng, blog and knitted goats, your successful pursuit and acceptance into the internship, your creation, design and leading of workshops. You have earned everything that you have achieved with your dedication, vision and hard work. You owe it to yourself [and God] to be the best you can be at all you do...even if it brings you away from your family...in location. I think that your family wants to keep you close to them but unfortunately and unfairly they are trying to keep you by putting you down. Keep your "eyes on the prize" and keep moving forward. You are the Best! :hi5:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You know, I echo everyone else here. And sometimes the hardest people to get acceptance/support is from parents. Not to dog on them, maybe they just dont have it in them.
My dad always poo pooed most evertyhing I ever came up with. I was a dreamer I was unrealistic I was this or that & the other thing; never measuring up.
Since I knew I never would fit into his mold I went ahead anyway. Made lotsa mistakes but at least they were mine & I took those risks rather than accept "it cant be done."
You have spunk talent & are a very intelligent young lady with a good level head on your shoulders!

eta; Go with your plans. Dont argue or leave anything up to "approval", smile alot tell them you love them, thank them for their input & love for you.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aw geez...  :grouphug: You guys are making me blush over here...

Sandstone, yes this is the second time you've read something like this. Same song, different verse.

I appreciate all this support guys. I love my work, I love what I'm doing, I'm still striving to follow my dream, but it does wear a body down living in a family that rags you for it!!



Burns Branch Boers said:


> I think you are a "doer" and sometimes "doers" upset the balance of those who are not go getters--ya know what I mean? :wink:


I think you've got somethin' there, Jennifer. I would have to class myself as an "over achiever". For so long I've done nothing, that now I'm like a stone from a slingshot; I want to do everything! And since I live in such a quiet family, I guess I come across as... Hmm, I don't know what exactly that would be, but I certainly raise eyebrows and opinions!

I can usually withstand insult hurling pretty well, but I always, _always,_always, bristle when someone accuses me of lagging. If there are two things in life that make me mad, it's someone badmouthing goats, or someone saying I don't work hard. My hot buttons, if you will.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Lazy bum knitting what, almost 100 goats in less than two months???!!! raising rabbits?! selling goats?! going to Polyface farm for crying out loud!?!?! That's the hardest working lazy bum I've ever seen!
You'll be ok.  you can come and talk to us and I'm sure the goats understand as well... and the whole Polyface thing might be good... give everyone some breathing room....
:hug: 
M.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont belive in talking bad about anyones family, But what I belive more in is thinking that people picking on someone is crap! When I first signed up here your post about your family not liking your goats was the first post I read. It seems like they dont understand what you are doing so they pick on you. I, myself, think you are adorable!! You do work hard, and you are blessed because your hard work is paying off. People think that im a bum also, 27 years old, 2 kids, and lives on her parents place...... but the most important thing is, this is the best place to raise kids, and I know Im not a bum, and you should know your not a bum. So blow it off, do your thing you do so well, and RUB IT IN THEIR FACE, because you are talented and going places in life. Hope this doesnt upset you in any way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the enemy knows your 'buttons' - when life is going good he will try to tear you down. Keep looking to the Lord, read your Bible! Allowing your focus to be on who you are in Christ and not about what others think of you. This is MOST important. If you want to talk more about this and hear my personal experiences and what God has taught me shoot me a PM or email and we can talk. Ive had some pretty tough struggles over the past 10 years especially the past 6 but Im closer to the otherside and I can see things way differently now. Im not disregarding the struggles you are havng now - they are very real I know that!

I can say this because you have said you are a Christian.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Goat Song! I have the same response as many here -- you're doing great and really accomplishing what you're setting out to do, and that's a wonderful thing. As for your family, they may be jealous, but you're also upsetting the apple cart because you're not just stepping out of your family into the Big World, you're stepping out of an old paradigm. That is one seriously HUGE accomplishment. Hang in there. As someone who also walked this path, I can tell you that when I left my natal family paradigm, my life took flight in a HUGE WAY, and as I look back on it -- difficult as it was -- it was one of the best decisions of my life. That's not a statement against my relatives. They are who they are and I respect that. I just walk a different path. 

Breathe deep and keep your eyes trained on what your moving toward :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Caitlyn...don't listen to the negatives.....  it sounds to me like your life is made of positives....keep that in your heart...you know you are doing good in life ....don't let those that are envious...take that away from you.... Stay strong and believe in "You"..... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thank you guys, so SO much. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I wish there was some better word than 'Thank you'. It just doesn't seem to make the cut! 

You guys honestly have no idea how much it helps me to be able to come here and rant and rave when I need to. It helps immensely that I have listening ears here; whether you reply or not, just being able to grumble and growl helps me get over it and look beyond. Thank you. :hug:


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

I am totally jealous of your Polyface internship. They take no bums there I am quite sure... so clearly you must have impressed them. I am glad you are moving on to see the world from another perspective. It will be a great growth experience for you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry your family doesn't understand Caitlyn, I know it has to be very hurtful for them to be so harsh  Hang in there, and keep fighting on, don't let their naive thinking get you down! 
My husband works HARD on a horse farm 6 days a week taking care of horses, yet he doesn't come home numb and cold, or all worn out, even when he works nights in freezing temps. 
However he is not very supportive of me, so I guess I kind of know what your going through. I used to work hard cleaning the barn, taking care of the goats, house, kids, etc. then I'd go and do the horse photography stuff, and he complains and complains. Either I am not doing enough here or I am not making enough money there! 
Ask him how often he sits down to look at my pictures or askes me to show them to him  I don't let him get me down, if I did I'd never get anywhere with what I love doing. As long as it pays for itself and gives me some $$ on the side, I am happy. 
So hang in there, you have nothing to be ashamed of, and sure let them know their words were hurtful, but also let them know, you are not ashamed, and going to continue marching on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you guys, so SO much. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I wish there was some better word than 'Thank you'. It just doesn't seem to make the cut!
> 
> You guys honestly have no idea how much it helps me to be able to come here and rant and rave when I need to. It helps immensely that I have listening ears here; whether you reply or not, just being able to grumble and growl helps me get over it and look beyond. Thank you. :hug:


 Your welcome... :thumb: anytime :hi5: :hug:


----------

